# My First Auto Loader PT917 CS



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

My PT917 CS Stainless finish wearing Excaliber Rosewood Classic Wood Grips. This is my first semi-auto.


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

WOW!

I don't care for rails, but even with, that's a stunner.

Tuckerdog1


----------

